# Lochfalle in der Pur



## schuchart (29. März 2021)

Heute, ca. 13:00 Uhr. Das Loch war mit Laub gefüllt und nicht zu sehen. Habe es mit Ästen gekennzeichnet und bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet. Habe mich überschlagen aber keine größeren Schäden


----------



## CarbonClemens (29. März 2021)

Kompletter Dachschaden.
Es gibt leider zu viele selbsternannte Waldsheriffs.

Dir gute Besserung, Glück gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuchart (29. März 2021)

Ja danke, wirklich Glück gehabt, aber das war schon vorsätzliche Körperverletzung! Laut Polizei ca 50cm Durchmesser, 38cm tief und die Stelle ist zwar eben, aber davor abschüssig und man holt Schwung für den Gegenanstieg.
Wichtig ist, dass nicht noch jemand reinfährt. Die Polizei hat die Stelle abgesichert und morgen soll das Loch von der Stadt St. Ingbert beseitigt werden. das


----------



## s3pp3l (29. März 2021)

Wahnsinn,... und das auf der PUR, kein illegaler Trail, nichts gebuddelt ... vom Kind bis zum Rentner kann da jeder reinfahren. 

Nur noch traurig. Gut, dass dir nichts Größeres passiert ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2021)

Der Typ könnte gar nicht so schnell laufen wie ich ihn prügeln würde. Dem ist gar nicht bewusst wie schwer sich jemand dadurch verletzen kann. 



>


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (30. März 2021)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der Typ könnte gar nicht so schnell laufen wie ich ihn prügeln würde. Dem ist gar nicht bewusst wie schwer sich jemand dadurch verletzen kann.


Viel schlimmer. Jemand hat da bewusst billigend in Kauf genommen, dass sich jemand schwer verletzt.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. März 2021)

Dicke Äste werden ja öfter mal in den Weg gelegt und dauernd Wegweiserschilder abgerissen , aber das hier hat nochmal ne ganz andere "Qualität", sowas ist kriminell !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2021)

Auch Äste gehen gar nicht. Die sind genauso gefährlich wie Löcher.


----------



## s3pp3l (30. März 2021)

War gerade dort... hätte gestern auf die Bau getippt... aber is auf der Grün hinter dem Hundetrainingsplatz... Schon gemein gewählt... man kommt von oben und gibt Gas für den nervigen Anstieg dort. 

Loch ist aber verschlossen worden. Trotzdem muss man wohl jetzt aufpassen. Deswegen finde ich es gut, dass hier informiert wurde. Auf der PUR hätte ich nicht mit sowas gerechnet.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. März 2021)

Gianty schrieb:


> Auch Äste gehen gar nicht. Die sind genauso gefährlich wie Löcher.


Die sieht man und kommt noch rel. gut drüber.


----------



## pacechris (30. März 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Die sieht man und kommt noch rel. gut drüber.


Wenn man sie sieht und rüber kommt 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Die sieht man und kommt noch rel. gut drüber.


Und wenn nicht?
Da kann Dir @pacechris und ich erzählen was dann passiert.  Das willst Du weder sehen noch hören. 

Nur so viel: Es stellt unter Umständen Dein weiteres Leben komplett auf den Kopf und Du bist für jeden Tag froh, an dem Du Dich auf Deinen Beinen bewegen kannst. Von den Schmerzen und Spätfolgen wollen wir jetzt gar nicht reden.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. März 2021)

schuchart schrieb:


> Heute, ca. 13:00 Uhr. Das Loch war mit Laub gefüllt und nicht zu sehen. Habe es mit Ästen gekennzeichnet und bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet. Habe mich überschlagen aber keine größeren Schäden


Ach Du kacke, bist das Du?








						Loch auf Mountainbike-Strecke ausgehoben und mit Blättern getarnt - Fahrradfahrer bei Sturz verletzt
					

ST. INGBERT. Auf einem Streckenabschnitt der „PUR“, der unmittelbar hinter dem Gelände des Schäferhundevereins in der Oststraße in St. Ingbert vorbeiführt, kam es am Montagnachmittag, 29. März, zum Sturz eines Radfahrers, der hierdurch leicht verletzt wurde. Dieser fuhr in ein ca. 40x50cm...




					lokalo.de


----------



## Klein-Attitude (31. März 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wenn man sie sieht und rüber kommt 🙈


OK, ich hätte schreiben sollen die sieht man eher als eine getarnte Fallgrube.


----------



## s3pp3l (31. März 2021)

https://twitter.com/SAARTEXT/status/1377270969622990850

Täter stellen sich der Polizei​31.03.2021 | 16:51 Uhr

Nachdem auf der Mountainbikestrecke PUR in St.Ingbert ein Loch ausgehoben worden war, haben sich vier Jugendliche im Alter von 15 bis 16 Jahren bei der Polizei gestellt. Ihr Motiv ist allerdings noch unklar. Gegen die vier Jugendlichen wird nun ein Strafverfahren eingeleitet. Der zuständige Kriminaldienst hat die Ermittlungen übernommen. Das 40 mal 50 cm große und 38 cm tiefe Loch war mit Laub befüllt. Ein Radfahrer konnte es daher nicht erkennen, fuhr hinein und stürzte. Er wurde dabei leicht verletzt. SAARTEXT vom 31.03.2021


... tja, was soll man da sagen?!


----------



## T_N_T (31. März 2021)

schuchart schrieb:


> Heute, ca. 13:00 Uhr. Das Loch war mit Laub gefüllt und nicht zu sehen. Habe es mit Ästen gekennzeichnet und bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet. Habe mich überschlagen aber keine größeren Schäden


Was für eine bastard-aktion. Gut, dass nichts noch schlimmeres passiert ist.


----------



## CarbonClemens (1. April 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/SAARTEXT/status/1377270969622990850
> 
> Täter stellen sich der Polizei​31.03.2021 | 16:51 Uhr
> 
> ...



Meines Wissens zählt sowas als Eingriff in den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr und wird auch entsprechend geahndet.
Viel Spaß beim Führerscheinerwerb mit 21.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (1. April 2021)

Ich denke bei sowas automatisch an Hundebesitzer, die gerne alleine wandern. Sieht man mal, wie das mit den Vorurteilen so is.

 ... und dann sind die 15 und 16 Jahre. Die sollten selber dort fahren. IGB hat einen Verein, eine Übungsstrecke und die PUR ...


----------



## Klein-Attitude (1. April 2021)

Als Strafe min. 1 Jahr Pflege der Pur ! ;-)


----------



## bastl-axel (1. April 2021)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der Typ könnte gar nicht so schnell laufen wie ich ihn prügeln würde. Dem ist gar nicht bewusst wie schwer sich jemand dadurch verletzen kann.


Und das, obwohl dem doch, deiner Meinung nach, die Folgen gar nicht bewusst waren?
Dann bist du auch nicht besser, eher noch schlimmer.


----------



## schuchart (3. April 2021)

Zum Sachverhalt:
Das Loch war so mit Laub gefüllt, dass es absolut nicht zu sehen war. Nach dem unvermittelten Sturz habe ich die Stelle untersucht und erst beim drüberlaufen habe ich das Loch gespürt. Damit das Loch zu sehen ist und nicht noch mehr passiert, habe ich das Laub komplett entfernt und senkrecht dicke Äste reinstellt (ohne Werkzeug war nicht mehr zu machen) und sofort die Polizei verständigt. Die haben dann recht schnell die Stelle zusätzlich mit Absperrband gekennzeichnet. Auch die Stadt habe ich zu Hause sofort informiert, damit das Loch ordentlich verschlossen wird, sowie die Info hier in's Forum eingestellt (Mein Versuch dies vor Ort per Handy zu tun, ist wahrscheinlich vor Aufregung fehlgeschlagen).
Die 4 Jungs haben sich, als die Nachricht veröffentlicht wurde, bei der Polizei gemeldet. Auch mit mir haben sie Kontakt aufgenommen und sich schriftlich entschuldigt. Mit einem habe ich gesprochen. Ihnen ist klar, dass sie eine riesen Dummheit gemacht haben, aber sie wollten niemanden absichtlich verletzen. Ich hoffe, es war auch so und sie ziehen ihre Lehren daraus.
Mir war es wichtig dafür zu sorgen dass nicht noch mehr passiert und dass die Öffentlichkeit infomiert wird um das Bewusstsein zu schärfen, wie gefähliche solche "Eingriffe" sind!
Für mich ist jetzt die Sache jetzt erstmal abgeschlossen. Ob es weitere Konsequenzen für die Beteiligten gibt liegt nicht in meinem Ermessen.


----------



## Rockside (8. Mai 2021)

schuchart schrieb:


> Mit einem habe ich gesprochen. Ihnen ist klar, dass sie eine riesen Dummheit gemacht haben, aber sie wollten niemanden absichtlich verletzen. Ich hoffe, es war auch so und sie ziehen ihre Lehren daraus.


Sorry, aber das ist doch zwingend logisch, daß die Burschen jemanden verletzen wollten. Warum denn sonst dieses Loch auf diesem Weg buddeln?? Aus dem Alter, daß man nicht weiss was man tut, sind die Burschen längst raus. Die fahren bestimmt auch selbst Rad und wissen genau, was dann passiert.

Ich finde, heute wird alles viel zu leicht entschuldigt. Wenigstens 50 Stunden als Hilfskraft in der Pflege in einem Krankenhaus wären da mindestens angesagt.


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Mai 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich finde, heute wird alles viel zu leicht entschuldigt. Wenigstens 50 Stunden als Hilfskraft in der Pflege in einem Krankenhaus wären da mindestens angesagt.


oder die PUR einmal ablaufen, freirechen, freiräumen,... 

PS: die Grün


----------

